# It's here! Fox's new wardrobe



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I got my PGwear in the mail on Tuesday. Fox has been wearing it for short periods of time everyday. At first he was a bit distraught, wiggling around and catching his feet, but after I found out how to fit it better and he found out that it wasn't hurting him, he has been getting used to it .He is a bit sulky at first but the period of sulkiness has decreased everyday. He flies around, struts around, and attacks me as usual... today he was only sulky for a few minutes before he was back to his usual self. 

I love it!! It fits really well now that I've got it adjusted and Fox still preens, can fly, and is really good on the cute little leash, unlike with his Aviator harness. The bell is cute and I love the little nametag on the inside. Boni sent extra liners as well which was really nice! 

Here are a few pictures of fashionable Fox! 

























He got to go outside today and can spend more time with me out of my room beause he won't fly off and get into trouble or poop on my shoulder! I look forward to taking him for walks and introducing him to people that think pigeons are gross.... I won't let them touch him though...he'd probably bite.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

FOX looks JUST TERRIFIC in his PGWear!!

Boni does such a great job!!

We wish you both the best with your "Ambassador" duties!!

Please keep us updated. 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That is just TOO CUTE, lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

He looks pretty spiffy in his new outfit and they really do have cute outfits for pigeons.
Oh yea the extra liners are nice too....lol...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He looks great! That fabric really compliments those flashy white flights!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm so impressed with how quickly he has adapted! He barely notices it anymore!

Hopefully one day I will have a mate for Fox (I will have to ease the idea of ANOTHER indoor pigeon onto the family) and I will get her the maroon and gold paisley number... what a gorgeous couple that will make...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!

I had a Flight Suit for Squeaks before Boni developed her PGWear. BIG DIFFERENCE! I had to try a couple of different sizes before I found one to fit Squeaks. He was too big for the suits recommended for pigeons!

With Boni, she takes the worry out of size and makes sure the suits are as comfortable as possible!

Have you taken Fox outside in his new outfit with leash?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

What kind of harness is that and where did you get it? If Aviators don't work well with pigeons, I'd not want to get that for obvious reasons!

I may be getting a king pigeon soon  and would want a flight harness for him for outdoor outtings.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The outfit looks great and suits him so well.
He looks terrific.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That just makes him look more adorable!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Next outfit you get him--get him something really colorful to show off his beautiful checkered self and down the road I might get one with extra liners for one of my birds and a leash too lol...down the road.....Neat outfits...we should start and have a model runway show by sending pictures in of our birds in their outfits...now I am going crazy yes---the worm phobia in the other thread has affected me....lol.....c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he looks great!! i love it.
i tried one of those little suits for my starling spaz
went thru weeks of it, she hated it and would spend the entire time trying to pick it off of herself
then when i would take it off she would go to the far end of the couch with her back to me ignoring me the rest of the night, which she never does, she's always within at least a foot of me when she is out, i gave up..


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Raisindust said:


> What kind of harness is that and where did you get it? If Aviators don't work well with pigeons, I'd not want to get that for obvious reasons!
> 
> I may be getting a king pigeon soon  and would want a flight harness for him for outdoor outtings.


Check it out - http://www.birdwearonline.com/PGWearStore.html.


----------

